# How do you get started in turning pens?



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been looking at alot of pens and some YouTube videos on how to turn pens. It looks like a load of fun. My main question is "How do you get started?"

I currently have a Grizzly lathe that I inherited from my father. Do you need to use a small lathe to turn pens or can you use a full size lathe?

What are the differences between a "mini" or a "midi" lathe?

Penn State Industries has a kit for $650 that includes a lathe and everthing you need to turn about 20 pens. Is that a good deal?

Sorry for soooo many questions, but I have no clue on where to start....

Thanks,

Keith:help:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Keith, are you near a Woodcraft? If so visit and chat with them. I got started by taking a class with them.

Yes a full size lathe can be used but is not necessary.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

My first pen was about $400. The lathe and other stuff was free.


I bought a Jet mini lathe (the 1014) on Craigslist for $269. I bought some cigar pen kits off E-bay. I bought some other stuff from Rockler. Some blanks from a local guy who I buy other wood types from. 

Have fun!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Like Ralph my first pen cost $2190. The lathe and tools were free.:laugh: On lathes you can turn big turnings on a big lathe and you can also turn small turnings on a big lathe but you can't turn big turnings on small lathes. 

With that being said if I was starting out again this is the unit I probably would go with. Advanced Pen Making Starter Set with Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries The reason being is that I love a variable speed lathe, it has a 12" swing with a 1 hp motor. So you can turn some bigger vases, bowls, etc. This is also the set to of tools I started with several years ago and still use most today although I have a lot of expensive tools. Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set at Penn State Industries

I also agree if you have a Rocklers or Woodcraft close by to take some classes. I don't have anything close so I am self taught. A great starter book is by Keith Rowley. It is Woodturning, A Foundation Course.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BigCountry said:


> What are the differences between a "mini" or a "midi" lathe?


The Jet model 1014 is a good example of a mini lathe. It will turn a 10" diameter and spindles 14" long.

What separates a mini from a midi appears to be very fuzzy. On the PSI website their lathe with pretty much the same specs as the Jet model 1014 is called a 'midi'.

Myself, I consider a lathe turning a diameter 12" or so would be midi.

The Jet has a bed extension that allows spindles up to 40" long. Someday I will get one. No need right now. 

If you have a Grizzly lathe, it should do you well for quite sometime as you gain skill.
Let us know the Grizzly model number and we can tell you more.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Some more thoughts.
Get a pen mandrel that will fit your lathe. Based on what you have said, likely one with a Morse #2 taper (aka "MT#2"). You will need some pen kits. I bought a couple cigar kits on E-bay for pretty cheap with fast shipping. (the longer barrel is the clip end - I made the mistake of thinking the long piece was at the writing end). 

Bushings serve two purposes. First to give the indication of how far to turn down the wood. The other to hold the wood pieces firmly so they can be turned. You'll need bushings sized for whatever style of pen you are going to turn. I choose the cigar type because it seemed that less skill was needed and more wood shows when completed.

You'll need a setup to enable you to drill into the pen blanks. A V-block 90 degrees to the drill press table will suffice. The size of the hole depends on the kit you choose. Cigar style requires a 10mm drill for instance.

Practice some turning before you commit your first pen kit. The brass barrels are forever glued into the pen blanks.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Try looking it packardwoodworks.com for supplies the owners and staff are wood turners.I bought all of my pen making supplies from them. I bought a Delta midi lathe through sears on clearance when I started.The best deals on pen blank that I have found were on Ebay.Pen making is a lot of fun. I sell my pens and pencils for $20.00 each at the local market place.They also make great gifts.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do not have a Woodcraft or Rockler near me. The closest shop would be about three hours away. So I figure I will need to rely on your guys' expertise and input ( which I think is better than Woodcraft or Rockler).

The model lathe I have is a Grizzly G8691. It is a 1/2 HP motor. I am assuming this is capable of turning pens, bowls, and whatever else I would like?

I am going to practice turning some wood on it this weekend and then begin to gather the equipment necessary to try some pens.

All input is appreciated!

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Your lathe would be fine for pen turning. There are many books and videos on the subject. Start with the free stuff on Youtube. You will find many fine suppliers on the internet. some of my favorites are Craft Supplies (woodturnerscatlog.com), Beartoothwoods, of course Rockler and Woodcraft, as well as PSI. Start with slimline and/or sierra (wall st ii) kits. You will need a mandrel, bushings for the kit you chose, drill bit siizes for the kit, sand paper roll, and a finish/topcoat. Most people start with a simple friction polish finish and graduate to superglue, poly, etc. Remember you may need spacers (extra bushings) depending on the type of mandrel you choose.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a full size Craftsman lathe which is about 25 years old. I plan to use it to turn pens so I got myself a mandrel and other supplies. Then I found that I can't get my tool rest in close enough to the work so now I need to solve that problem. I tried using pipe to make a new tool rest but that put me too far above center.
I may have to have a machine shop make up something special for me unless someone has some other ideas for me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith your lathe will be fine for pen turning. From what I can see the legs and the bed are kind of flimsy and I would hesitate putting a big piece of wood on it for turning a bowl. Those lathes were mainly for spindle turning. I think it you had a good balanced piece of wood cut round a 10 to 12 inch bowl would probably work. If it were out of balance I would say the lathe would viberate and probably start walking on you. Also you will be getting frusterated with that half horse motor when trying to turn bigger bowls as if you take medium to heavy cuts it will probably stall the lathe. Make sure when turning you have a heavy duty face shield. Safety glasses won't do much if you have a catch and launch the piece. Don't ask me how I know this. lol Anyway just some thoughts. Give it a whirl and have fun.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't use the tool rest because it is too long? You can buy a shorter tool rest. Mine is about six inches long.

Here is one solution I found googling lathe tool rest: Robert Sorby Modular Tool Rest System at The Best Things

After reading another post I am guessing you need a 25 mm post, not one inch.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The Grizzly G8691 is a nice lathe to start turning pens and other items. As Bernie said; take care if you start turning larger diameter items.

The lathe has MT#2 (Morse taper #2) both head and tail stocks. The spindle is a 1x8 (1" x 8 threads per inch) - accessories will be easy to find. Variable speeds so you don't have to mess with belt settings. Bags filled with sand or rocks placed on the stand's cross members will dampen vibration.

I uploaded the manual here:
http://www.routerforums.com/grizzly-manuals/37146-grizzly-g8691-lathe.html#post297815


----------



## rprice (Dec 29, 2011)

BigCountry said:


> I have been looking at alot of pens and some YouTube videos on how to turn pens. It looks like a load of fun. My main question is "How do you get started?"
> 
> I currently have a Grizzly lathe that I inherited from my father. Do you need to use a small lathe to turn pens or can you use a full size lathe?
> 
> ...


I've been turning pens for about 2 tears with a Harbor Freight small lathe that I purchased for less than $150. Variable speed and it works great. If it ever wears out I may get another one.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the input. I have been on a couple of the websites mentioned to start looking at the material to order. 

The first thing I need to order is the mandrel. Is there a particular brand better than the other? I noticed that they all seem to be about the same price wise. I believe there are some that are adjustable. Is that the one to go with?

Second, I measured my tool rest on my Grizzly lathe today and it measures 12" so will I need to buy a different tool rest so I can get close to the pen to turn it?

Thanks again for all the info......

Ralph, thanks for posting the owner's manual.

Keith


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BigCountry said:


> Thank you guys for all the input. I have been on a couple of the websites mentioned to start looking at the material to order.
> 
> The first thing I need to order is the mandrel. Is there a particular brand better than the other? I noticed that they all seem to be about the same price wise. I believe there are some that are adjustable. Is that the one to go with?
> 
> ...


Try calling Grizzly and ask if they can sell a 6" tool rest that will fit yours.
You can save on shipping.
Their mandrel:
T24522 7mm Mandrel Kit with MT #2
The shipping is what will eat your lunch.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Try calling Grizzly and ask if they can sell a 6" tool rest that will fit yours.
> You can save on shipping.
> Their mandrel:
> T24522 7mm Mandrel Kit with MT #2
> The shipping is what will eat your lunch.



I called Grizzly yesterday to find out about the tool rest. I need to call back on Monday and talk to tech support to find out if they have one.

Another thought was to take a trip to Harbor Freight and see if they have one available that would fit?


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

BigCountry said:


> I called Grizzly yesterday to find out about the tool rest. I need to call back on Monday and talk to tech support to find out if they have one.
> 
> Another thought was to take a trip to Harbor Freight and see if they have one available that would fit?


Make sure you check stem diameter. It must be small enough to fit the banjo, and large enough to be tightened.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

*If I opt to buy a new lathe.......which one?*

:help: I am still trying to follow up with Grizzly to see if I can get a tool rest for the lathe. I was also out looking at the lathe, particularly at the legs and was wondering....

If I were to just completely fall to the dark side and buy a new lathe.. which one. I mean why take it one step at a time when you can jump in with both feet?

I have been looking at the following lathes: 1) The Turncrafter Commander 12" VS. This comes in a kit, but is out of stock until October. Pretty good reviews. 2) The Jet 1220. Good reviews too. Some complaints about the VS control and other minor stuff. and finally 3) the Delta 41-460. This is the biggest of the three. Some mixed reviews on this based on Delta customer service.

If you way all the "need to haves" vs. the "nice to haves" which model wins? I would be turning pens and small bowls (under 12" for sure). More realistically under 10". Another thing to consider is I really don't want to break the bank. Would the Turnrafter 10" be adequate.

Quality wise they are all probably made in the same Chinese factory.......so which one? :help:

As always ...thank you for the input.....I need to get ready for work so I can go take a nap and dream of my new lathe.....:sarcastic:

Keith


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

This forum site Penturners.org might help you.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Keith,

You can buy aftermarket rest to fit your lathe. PSI and woodcraft stock their brands. Sorby as well as other reputable companies make them as well. You just need to know your mounting post diameter. Tehe PSI kit has 3 different length rest.

Greg


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

taxque said:


> Keith,
> 
> You can buy aftermarket rest to fit your lathe. PSI and woodcraft stock their brands. Sorby as well as other reputable companies make them as well. You just need to know your mounting post diameter. Tehe PSI kit has 3 different length rest.
> 
> Greg


I called Grizzly and they don't have one to fit my lathe. The tech told me that he didn't know what size it was and I would have to measure it. He also told me that the lathe was mainly for turning spindles....... 

I measured it with a dial caliper and it measures .675 inches...... a little more than 5/8 and less than 3/4.

I guess I can buy one that from PSI and see if it will tighten down?......

Or just go friggin crazy and buy a NOVA DVR XP :jester: :sarcastic:


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

BigCountry said:


> I called Grizzly and they don't have one to fit my lathe. The tech told me that he didn't know what size it was and I would have to measure it. He also told me that the lathe was mainly for turning spindles.......
> 
> I measured it with a dial caliper and it measures .675 inches...... a little more than 5/8 and less than 3/4.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the advise given me when I first started turning and that is get the biggest lathe you can afford and think you will ever need in your wildest dreams (like the NOVA , the big JET or Powermatic). That way you only pay once and it will last you a lifetime and possibly your offspring's lifetime. If you buy the small mini, then upgrade to a midi, then upgrade again, you will actually end up spending more in the long run than if you go ahead and spring for the "big iron" now. Just something to think about.

Rusty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a Nova DVR XP. I love mine and have for 5 yrs now.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Woodcraft has the Delta 46-460 on sale starting today. You get a free stand with the purchase. At first, I was going to head on down there and pick one up, but my wife brought me to my senses. 

I decided to sign up for Woodcraft's pen turning class on Sept 15 in which I can check out a few models of lathes and get a feel for a couple of them. Also, I am in the process of rearranging my shop to see exactly where I will place my new lathe.

Another factor in my decision is I now need to purchase a jointer. I need to figure out what my needs will be their too.

I do want to purchase the biggest I can afford now and be done.

Decisions....decisions.....decisions.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For 2100.oo dollars you can buy tons of pens off ebay that are done..and then put them into jars in the kitchen window with all the other ones you now have ,, LOL, after all that's what you will end up with after you buy a lathe and pen kits.. 


==


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> For 2100.oo dollars you can buy tons of pens off ebay that are done..and then put them into jars in the kitchen window with all the other ones you now have ,, LOL, after all that's what you will end up with after you buy a lathe and pen kits..
> 
> ...


Cost of the lathe: $1,500.00
Cost of pen blanks and materials: $ 200.00
Cost of aspirin needed while learning to use lathe: $200.00
Cost of spending time with my daughters turning pens: Priceless! :dance3:


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

*Thanks*



Big Steve said:


> Can't use the tool rest because it is too long? You can buy a shorter tool rest. Mine is about six inches long.
> 
> Here is one solution I found googling lathe tool rest: Robert Sorby Modular Tool Rest System at The Best Things
> 
> After reading another post I am guessing you need a 25 mm post, not one inch.


Your idea may work with a 4" rest. I already have a 12" and 6" with the lathe.
These were items I never thought about looking for.
Thanks again.


----------

